# Wife can't keep up with my geared libido.



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

Every minute of every day I want it from her.  She's good for a few consecutive days but she needs a few days off to "recover" and I find myself getting wound up in a bad mood and obsessing over not getting "any" for what feels like forever and nearly starting arguments over it.  Those days start off with self-induiced pleasure in the shower and usually end the same way.  I'm even having bad dreams of other men banging my old lady and it wakes me up nearly in a fit of rage (she's as loyal as a wife can be).  Must be the androgenic Mast that is really screwing with my head in this sense but I have never epxerienced this before in all my previous cycles.    

This Mast Prop and Test Cyp cycle has made me hornier than any man in the history of mankind.  It's almost got me to the point of contemplating quitting the gear.  Just curious what cycles generally cause this out of control libido for you other IM members.  Anyone get this way using Mast???  I've geared on/off since 1996 and this is BY FAR the highest my libido has been.  It's turning into a real mind fuck not to mention has my heart rate elevated until I get laid.  I'm bascially in a bad mood all day but try to hide it.  Bad mood goes away when I get "some."  I just can't get enough to satsify this ridiculous machine-like sex craving.  I've been hornier while on gear but this is above and beyond anything I've ever had to endure.  Yes, life is hard - literally!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 23, 2011)

Babyoil and Fleshlight inbetween, maybe its got to be done bro, lol, can use it at work, in the car............................................think about it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

You need to meet her non sexual needs. Figure them out and start doing it.

Words of affirmation
Love letters or cards
Listening to her and repeating back what you are hearing
Quality time with her
Non sexual touching and kissing, backrubs
Give her gifts or surprise her with flowers
Take her to a chick flick and act interested
Wine and alcohol with a nice dinner


The alcohol part is really important.

With all this attention she will want to please you


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

Good words so far from above posters.

Heavy: I know how to play the game indeed and do what a good husband ought to do for a good wife, which she is 100%. I generally do all that and more but the sex obsession is dominating things the past few weeks and I know she's getting mentally exhausted with my fascination. I didn't mention that she is breastfeeding our baby so that might interfere with her own hormonal levels I think I read. It's just a real challenge to be patient.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried prop for a kickstart on this cycle. Started it 1.5wks ago. My libido is insane. The GF was leaving my house the other day and I carried some stuff out to her car and kissed her bye. That turned into me banging her on the hood of her car in my driveway before she left. And we had already got it on as soon as I walked in the door from work that day. Luckily she's down anytime though. Have you used prop before or is mast the only new compound?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

who would've guessed heavy was a hopeless romantic


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Good words so far from above posters.
> 
> Heavy: I know how to play the game indeed and do what a good husband ought to do for a good wife, which she is 100%. *I generally do all that and more *but the sex obsession is dominating things the past few weeks and I know she's getting mentally exhausted with my fascination. I didn't mention that she is breastfeeding our baby so that might interfere with her own hormonal levels I think I read. It's just a real challenge to be patient.


 BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Men are so delusional when it comes to meeting their womens needs. 


Yeah, breastfeeding will seriously alter prolatin and other hormones.


----------



## GMO (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Every minute of every day I want it from her. She's good for a few consecutive days but she needs a few days off to "recover" and I find myself getting wound up in a bad mood and obsessing over not getting "any" for what feels like forever and nearly starting arguments over it. Those days start off with self-induiced pleasure in the shower and usually end the same way. I'm even having bad dreams of other men banging my old lady and it wakes me up nearly in a fit of rage (she's as loyal as a wife can be). Must be the androgenic Mast that is really screwing with my head in this sense but I have never epxerienced this before in all my previous cycles.
> 
> This Mast Prop and Test Cyp cycle has made me hornier than any man in the history of mankind. It's almost got me to the point of contemplating quitting the gear. Just curious what cycles generally cause this out of control libido for you other IM members. Anyone get this way using Mast??? I've geared on/off since 1996 and this is BY FAR the highest my libido has been. It's turning into a real mind fuck not to mention has my heart rate elevated until I get laid. I'm bascially in a bad mood all day but try to hide it. Bad mood goes away when I get "some." I just can't get enough to satsify this ridiculous machine-like sex craving. I've been hornier while on gear but this is above and beyond anything I've ever had to endure. Yes, life is hard - literally!


 

It's probably that Proviron you've been taking, BigBird!

When the kids aren't around, I follow my wife around the house like a dog in heat. She loves it though

@ Heavy, you are absolutey point on with your post.  I spoil my wife rotten, and she is always in the mood for some good lovin'


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

it's better than not keeping up with hers though


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 23, 2011)

Buy a fleshlight. Make her use it on u, it'll give her pussy a break


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

Heavy, My wife is petite - 5'1" @ 105lbs so she does need recovery time - I'll give here that much but I certainly do spoil her with attention.  I understand and appreciate the value of a young virgin straight out of Russia.  She's above and beyond any American girl I've ever known.  Now if only I can get a grip on this Masteron-induced libido.  Just have to take it day by day.  Maybe even live life in 20 minute intervals.  

Note to Sloppy:  This my 1st time using Mast Prop.  The test I'm running is Cyp.  

GMO, Indeed Proviron does this but not at this level.  I ran out of Proviron about 3 weeks ago - around the time I started the Mast.  I guess I wouldn't really need the Proviron due to the strong anti-estrogen properties of the Mast.  I would die of High-Libido if I was also adding Proviron to the Mast right now!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

When guys have marriages that are falling apart and they end up in counseling they are shocked to find out that they were NOT meeting their wifes needs. Guys usually think they are doing everything she needs. They are dumb founded to find out they are not. Guys are dumb when it comes to relationships. Your response is hilarious because that's what most guys say or think when they get the divorce papers. Statistically it's very unlikely you are meeting ALL of her non sexual needs but feel free to live in delusion...we all do at times.

Also if you are spending considerable time with non sexual foreplay she will get less sore during sex. You may also consider lubricants as female hormone imbalances may make her less lubricated.

As for your hormones you can always drop the Mast and use NPP instead. Many guys have normal to low sex drive on Nandrolones. But thats only if you care about her and want to meet her needs =)


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You need to meet her non sexual needs. Figure them out and start doing it.
> 
> Words of affirmation
> Love letters or cards
> ...



I should neg you.


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

couple of weeks on letro should do it. or atd. You'll know its working when the morning boners stop. which is kinda depressing. on second though, have you contemplated an extra-marital affair? if not, look into it.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> When guys have marriages that are falling apart and they end up in counseling they are shocked to find out that they were NOT meeting their wifes needs. Guys usually think they are doing everything she needs. They are dumb founded to find out they are not. Guys are dumb when it comes to relationships. Your response is hilarious because that's what most guys say or think when they get the divorce papers. Statistically it's very unlikely you are meeting ALL of her non sexual needs but feel free to live in delusion...we all do at times.
> 
> Also if you are spending considerable time with non sexual foreplay she will get less sore during sex. You may also consider lubricants as female hormone imbalances may make her less lubricated.
> 
> As for your hormones you can always drop the Mast and use NPP instead. Many guys have normal to low sex drive on Nandrolones. But thats only if you care about her and want to meet her needs =)


 
But you see Heavy - _I'm not like other guys_, lol.  Seriously, our marriage is great.  I'm just too horny for my own good (and hers) while on the Mast and was curious if Mast has driven anyone else through the roof like it is me.  In a nutshell, she told me she can't match me especially between the baby, chores, preparing my lunch for next day, and working 32 hrs EW, etc.  It makes sense since I am the one on Mast and not her.  Lubrication - check.  Non-sexual foreplay - check.  Lubrication - check (on a prn basis but not often needed).  Whispering sweet nothings into her ear frequently - check.  Spontaneous backrubs - check.  Spontaneous little thoughful gifts - check.  Repeatedly telling her how gorgeous and beautiful she is - check.  Helping with baby and chores - check.  

Sex is averaging 3 times a week probably overall.  If it were up to me - it would be 3x ED.  It's just the Mast.  I will accept the challenge of controling the Mast-enhanced libido and not let it control me.  Extra-martial affair?  I don't want one.  The cool thing is that I want the wife and only the wife.  Do I think about other pussy.  Yes, sometimes - who doesn't.  Would I pull the trigger on it?  No.  Do I seem particularly sensitive to Masteron?  Yes.  I have to say it is probably my favorite aas of all.  It is shredding me on a phenomenal level.  Every muscle fiber is nearly dry/cut and visible when working out.  Even the wife compliments me round the clock.  She just can't keep up with me right now.  (Sighhhhhhhhhh.....)


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> But you see Heavy - _I'm not like other guys_, lol. Seriously, our marriage is great. I'm just too horny for my own good (and hers) while on the Mast and was curious if Mast has driven anyone else through the roof like it is me. *In a nutshell, she told me she can't match me especially between the baby, chores, preparing my lunch for next day, and working 32 hrs EW, etc.* It makes sense since I am the one on Mast and not her. Lubrication - check. Non-sexual foreplay - check. Lubrication - check (on a prn basis but not often needed). Whispering sweet nothings into her ear frequently - check. Spontaneous backrubs - check. Spontaneous little thoughful gifts - check. Repeatedly telling her how gorgeous and beautiful she is - check. Helping with baby and chores - check.
> 
> Sex is averaging 3 times a week probably overall. If it were up to me - it would be 3x ED. It's just the Mast. I will accept the challenge of controling the Mast-enhanced libido and not let it control me. Extra-martial affair? I don't want one. The cool thing is that I want the wife and only the wife. Do I think about other pussy. Yes, sometimes - who doesn't. Would I pull the trigger on it? No. Do I seem particularly sensitive to Masteron? Yes. I have to say it is probably my favorite aas of all. It is shredding me on a phenomenal level. Every muscle fiber is nearly dry/cut and visible when working out. Even the wife compliments me round the clock. She just can't keep up with me right now. (Sighhhhhhhhhh.....)


 Help her with the above bolded items. Sounds like she is communicating her needs to me. I think you should sit down and ask her how you can help her if you haven't already. Do some of her chores and pack your own lunch you lazy bastard =)


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah yeah I know. Believe it or not - she kicks me out of the kitchen if I try to make my own lunch or do dishes, etc. Maybe I can fold the laundry or something. There are other things but I do help indeed. It's not what you might think. I'm not strutting around in my wife-beater (actually I am) and acting like a dick. She was raised old school traditional household-style where wives do everything and take pride in it while the man works, etc. I even had to explain to her early on that she is allowed to have an opinion. I can't stand guys who control their wives and mistreat them. For kicks, I asked her politely not to get too "Americanized" on me though. lol

I'll try to make my lunch tonight. Will advise on how it goes.

But it all comes back to the same thing - the Mast is making my libido out of control.  It's the price I have to pay for the great results I suppose.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You need to meet her non sexual needs. Figure them out and start doing it.
> 
> Words of affirmation
> Love letters or cards
> ...




Should really desperate. Why not going out on hookers like normal men?


----------



## Crank (Jun 23, 2011)

or just dont pound her insides out and she wont be that sore... i run into the same shit. 2 days on 2 off. i have learned that just go slow and 'make love' gets me laid every night. they like that shit. well my wife and my girlfriends do lmao. jk


----------



## TwisT (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You need to meet her non sexual needs. Figure them out and start doing it.
> 
> Words of affirmation
> Love letters or cards
> ...


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

Crank said:


> or just dont pound her insides out and she wont be that sore... i run into the same shit. 2 days on 2 off. i have learned that just go slow and 'make love' gets me laid every night. they like that shit. well my wife and my girlfriends do lmao. jk


 
I give it whatever way she wants it.  Sometimes she wants it niiiice and slowwwww.  Other times she'll tell me "take me hard and go fast".  Other times, she'll put me into whatever position she's in the mood for and then of course, she sometimes wants to be the victim of a good ole fashioned man handling.  I dunno.  It's impossible to satisfy my craving though on this damn Mast.  Maybe I shouldn't be complaining but I CAN'T HELP IT!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I give it whatever way she wants it. Sometimes she wants it niiiice and slowwwww. Other times she'll tell me "take me hard and go fast". Other times, she'll put me into whatever position she's in the mood for and then of course, she sometimes wants to be the victim of a good ole fashioned man handling. I dunno. It's impossible to satisfy my craving though on this damn Mast. Maybe I shouldn't be complaining but I CAN'T HELP IT!!!


 Mast is kickass. Love the stuff myself...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds to me like you are at an impass my friend.  She physically cant keep up so sounds to me like there is nothing that she can do.  You dont dont want to give up mast so your hyper active libido will continue.  You refuse to cheat. and masturbation has lost its fun.  Some times you just have to accept life as it is your going to be sexually frustrated till your done


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2011)

Is she a mail order bride?


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

To Skinnyguy180 - you're right on point.  That's what it is.  Nothing more nothing less.  I just have to deal (and vent on IM occassionally).

To bigmoe65: I've been asked that before.  The answer is "No."  But she does friends from Russia who are willing and able to pay $15K to friends of mine if they marry and get visa.  One of them actually did do this with one of my geared buddies in another state.  He said he couldn't afford Not to do it.  Financially, it was perfect timing for him.  They have since divorced no harm no foul, she has her green card good for 10 years and everybody is happy.  My wife and I exchanged no money as we had the truly legit love at first sight thing while she was here on a summer student visa.  I've gone to Russia and met her family and they approve.  Although I wasn't jerked/jacked and geared when I they met me lol.  

My first wife was Satan in the form of a blond-haired blue-eyed attractive but emotionally scarred psychotic neurotic crazy mean spoiled rotten Jewish American Princess aka "JAP."  I wouldn't be surprised if someone killed her by now.  What a tremendous piece of shit worthless piece of human waste she was.  And I was dumb enough to marry her.  No regrets b/c I have since been blessed.


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> To Skinnyguy180 - you're right on point.  That's what it is.  Nothing more nothing less.  I just have to deal (and vent on IM occassionally).
> 
> To bigmoe65: I've been asked that before.  The answer is "No."  But she does friends from Russia who are willing and able to pay $15K to friends of mine if they marry and get visa.  One of them actually did do this with one of my geared buddies in another state.  He said he couldn't afford Not to do it.  Financially, it was perfect timing for him.  They have since divorced no harm no foul, she has her green card good for 10 years and everybody is happy.  My wife and I exchanged no money as we had the truly legit love at first sight thing while she was here on a summer student visa.  I've gone to Russia and met her family and they approve.  Although I wasn't jerked/jacked and geared when I they met me lol.
> 
> My first wife was Satan in the form of a blond-haired blue-eyed attractive but emotionally scarred psychotic neurotic crazy mean spoiled rotten Jewish American Princess aka "JAP."  I wouldn't be surprised if someone killed her by now.  What a tremendous piece of shit worthless piece of human waste she was.  And I was dumb enough to marry her.  No regrets b/c I have since been blessed.



I wasnt being funny btw.  I was just curious, sounds like a happy ending. Pun intended.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 23, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wasnt being funny btw. I was just curious, sounds like a happy ending. Pun intended.


 
No prob man.  And I was giving a serious answer to your serious question.  lol.  It's all good brotha.


I'm just wondering "what's the catch?"  If my only problem is that my wife is unable to keep up with my Cyborg-like Mast libido then things aren't all that bad I reckon.  If something sems to good to be true, is it?  I'll get back to you on that one...


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is probabaly the greatest and most intresting thread ever posted on IM.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

If her coochie is too sore there is always her mouth...


----------



## GMO (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread should be re-titled, "The Secret to Great Geared Sex, by HeavyIron" and stickied...


----------



## IronPotato (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> When guys have marriages that are falling apart and they end up in counseling they are shocked to find out that they were NOT meeting their wifes needs. Guys usually think they are doing everything she needs. They are dumb founded to find out they are not. Guys are dumb when it comes to relationships. Your response is hilarious because that's what most guys say or think when they get the divorce papers. Statistically it's very unlikely you are meeting ALL of her non sexual needs but feel free to live in delusion...we all do at times.
> 
> Also if you are spending considerable time with non sexual foreplay she will get less sore during sex. You may also consider lubricants as female hormone imbalances may make her less lubricated.
> 
> As for your hormones you can always drop the Mast and use NPP instead. Many guys have normal to low sex drive on Nandrolones. But thats only if you care about her and want to meet her needs =)


 

guys would also be amazed how easy it actually is to please a woman.

just listen to her and you will be happier in the end too.

or else you better get used to this......


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

I need pics of the wife for further evaluation...


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> If her coochie is too sore there is always her mouth...



Amateur^^^    Anal ftw.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Tittybangin FTW!


----------



## minimal (Jun 23, 2011)

get a 2nd wife


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 23, 2011)

GMO said:


> This thread should be re-titled, "The Secret to Great Geared Sex, by HeavyIron" and stickied...



LOL Stickied


----------



## BigBird (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh gentlemen! Let me tell you - I got some last night my friends! And I didn't act like a dog in heat and I didn't initiate it. But it was the first action in 2-1/2 days. The Mast makes those 2-1/2 days feel like 2-1/2 weeks! Let's just say, all is fine and and dandy today but it's only a matter of time before the Mast gets a hold of me again. She understands my position and knows it's the gear. And No - she didn't give it to me out of sorrow or pity, lol. I listened to her throughout the evening; paraphrased what she said to solidify my understanding, laughed at her jokes, told my own jokes, gave her a loooong back/trap rub on living room floor, re-iterated how beautiful she is and how lucky I am, etc. throughout the evening and spent time playing with baby while she did kitchen stuff. In other words, incorporated Heavy's tactics (which I usually always do because I'm sensitive to the wife's needs) and BAM! - I ended up in heaven around 11pm. But up until then, the Mast was trying to take me over like a tsunami.

Got into bed around 11 - about 5 minutes before she did.  Pretended I was in bed just for an innocent good night's sleep.  She walks in, drops her panties (which I didn to know at the time), got into bed, cuddled up close, threw her leg over me and I could feel the natural warmth emanating from her "area" against my leg.  Then the butterflies erupted in my chest/throat.  I got screwed, blued and tatooed.  She wore no perfume but her natural scent from her neck area drove me nuts.  She rode me and had an orgasm on top of me.  Then I flipped her doggy-style, then finished her off via traditional missionary position.  By the time we were done, she had multiple orgasms and I felt like the Master of Masteron.  Ok, she probably wouldn't appreciate my open forum journal but had to share my situation from A - Z.  It's not me, it's the Mast.  She asked how much longer I'm on the Mast.  I told her until August (even though I don't want to come off, no pun intended).  She reminded me that if I dont' act like a hyper sexual teenage boy in heat, I will be rewarded as I was.  This damn Mast!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Swolen22 (Jun 25, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> This is probabaly the greatest and most intresting thread ever posted on IM.



x2


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I should neg you.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you all my brethren.  Your support whether practical, comical, critical or in between is much appreciated.


----------



## G3 (Jun 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> When guys have marriages that are falling apart and they end up in counseling they are shocked to find out that they were NOT meeting their wifes needs. Guys usually think they are doing everything she needs. They are dumb founded to find out they are not. Guys are dumb when it comes to relationships. Your response is hilarious because that's what most guys say or think when they get the divorce papers. Statistically it's very unlikely you are meeting ALL of her non sexual needs but feel free to live in delusion...we all do at times.


 

Ya, my Ex needed to Fuck other guys. If I  had only know I could have set her up and maybe we would still be together.


----------



## G3 (Jun 27, 2011)

IronPotato said:


> guys would also be amazed how easy it actually is to please a woman.
> 
> just listen to her and you will be happier in the end too.
> 
> or else you better get used to this......


 
Sorry, I have to disagree with this one. My girlfriend gets 95% of the words spoken in the house to my 5%. I still don't think she hears me. I don't call her Yackey Doodle for nothing.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 27, 2011)

G3 said:


> Ya, my Ex needed to Fuck other guys. If I had only know I could have set her up and maybe we would still be together.


 

Damn G3 - sorry to hear that.  That's rough.  But I had a similar scenario with my EX-wife.  She was 100% evil psychotic whore.  And I was too stupid to notice the "signs" in the beginning.  Tried to fuck my best friend when I was out of town on a rugby tournament.  She was too dumb to realize he would turn her down and tell me about it.  Then after we split I heard some rumors that she fucked a few throughout our 2 year marriage.  In the end, she cried and cried and pleaded with me to drop the divorce and work it out with her.  So in my mind - I got the last laugh because in the end when the smoke clears, a true evil psychotic whore is the lonely one.  Good for one thing.  A walking sperm bank.  Damn I was stupid for having even considered marrying her despite all my bros warning me.  They knew what they talking about.  I have been truly rewarded since thanks to the 100% pure Russian angel I married.


----------



## G3 (Jun 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Damn G3 - sorry to hear that. That's rough. But I had a similar scenario with my EX-wife. She was 100% evil psychotic whore. And I was too stupid to notice the "signs" in the beginning. Tried to fuck my best friend when I was out of town on a rugby tournament. She was too dumb to realize he would turn her down and tell me about it. Then after we split I heard some rumors that she fucked a few throughout our 2 year marriage. In the end, she cried and cried and pleaded with me to drop the divorce and work it out with her. So in my mind - I got the last laugh because in the end when the smoke clears, a true evil psychotic whore is the lonely one. Good for one thing. A walking sperm bank. Damn I was stupid for having even considered marrying her despite all my bros warning me. They knew what they talking about. I have been truly rewarded since thanks to the 100% pure Russian angel I married.


 
I'm happy for you that you have a good one now. My girlfriend is 10x the woman the Ex was but she gave me my two little girls so, everything happens for a reason. On a lighter note, when people ask "Why did you guys get divorced?" I say my Ex had a balance problem. They give me a funny look and I say "Ya she kept falling over and landing on other guy's cocks and how much of that can you take?"


----------



## BigBird (Jun 28, 2011)

G3 said:


> I'm happy for you that you have a good one now. My girlfriend is 10x the woman the Ex was but she gave me my two little girls so, everything happens for a reason. On a lighter note, when people ask "Why did you guys get divorced?" I say my Ex had a balance problem. They give me a funny look and I say "Ya she kept falling over and landing on other guy's cocks and how much of that can you take?"


 
Haha - yep, balance problems will do it.  Damn vertigo.  Oh well, you wouldn't have the keeper you have now if it weren't for her vertigo.  I, too, have a little girl.  10 months old.  No kids with the Ex - THANK GOD.  There's nothing in the world like Daddy's little girl.  Family is #1.  

Followed by Gear at a close 2nd.


----------



## nby (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is hilarious yet informative, i approve.


----------

